# Plans for the festive season?



## Hooked (9/12/20)

I'm just wondering what everyone is planning this year and whether Covid is influencing your decisions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/20)

Covid has screwed up my travel plans this year in a big way! Hall of Vape in Stuttgart cancelled! Family getaway up the Northcoast for my wife's 60th and daughters 30th cancelled! Trip to Croatia cancelled!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (9/12/20)

Working as usual.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/12/20)

I owe, I owe, so off to work I go...

Working from home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (9/12/20)

zadiac said:


> Working as usual.


Thank you for your service Mnr Polisie man!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi (9/12/20)

I never go away overy Christmas/New year. Gauteng is so quiet its like holiday at home.

I always wished that they would build a fence around Gauteng between Christmas and New Years. Those that are outside should stay there. This year might be the closest I get to that wish if they close the borders over this time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (9/12/20)

I start 2021 with a trip to the desert, I have severe bush deprivation.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor (9/12/20)

I'm going to Romania

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/12/20)

I also never take leave over Christmas/New year period... it usually feels like I'm having Bloem fir myself! If I can give a piece of advice to the fellow forumites it'd be to stay off the coast. The number of cases is on the rise and we should see an up surge in the next 3 to 4 weeks. Stay safe and have a blessed festive season!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (9/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> I also never take leave over Christmas/New year period... it usually feels like I'm having Bloem fir myself! If I can give a piece of advice to the fellow forumites it'd be to stay off the coast. The number of cases is on the rise and we should see an up surge in the next 3 to 4 weeks. Stay safe and have a blessed festive season!


Numbers on numbers here in Port Elizabeth. I'm not going anywhere working till the 24th then hopefully I get a chance to go fish if they don't lock us in by that time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/12/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Numbers on numbers here in Port Elizabeth. I'm not going anywhere working till the 24th then hopefully I get a chance to go fish if they don't lock us in by that time.


Chances are unfortunately big!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

